# sub work baltimore metro area



## mickg53 (Nov 9, 2011)

I need a very reliable sub to cover two smaller commercial properties in the baltimore metro area. Additional work maybe available after completion of these properties. Must have your own plow and spreader.You will need at-least one shoveler. I will provide bulk salt and side walk salt. These are no nonsense properties must be completely clean before leaving. $65 per hour. Must show proof of plow insurance.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

$65/hr is kinda cheap. I plow for a couple of guys there and the pay is $85-95/hr.


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Laszlo Almasi;1584361 said:


> $65/hr is kinda cheap. I plow for a couple of guys there and the pay is $85-95/hr.


I second that. That is a low rate to get some help in that area. I have been plowing for years between Balt and DC for rates between $80 to $95 depending on truck and Spreader , especially if someone is paying for there own insurance premium.


----------



## timetraveler (Dec 27, 2012)

third to note on hourly rate, it is cheap. but if i were in the area, i would do it, Because i'm not doing anything at the time, and in this case although I don't agree, truly. I do however believe in eating, and would have to revert back to my old ways. If you can't get a meal, get a sandwhich. May not fill me up, BUT I won't be starving either. IMO


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

timetraveler;1591612 said:


> third to note on hourly rate, it is cheap. but if i were in the area, i would do it, Because i'm not doing anything at the time, and in this case although I don't agree, truly. I do however believe in eating, and would have to revert back to my old ways. If you can't get a meal, get a sandwhich. May not fill me up, BUT I won't be starving either. IMO


LOL...I hear ya. But keep working for less and less and you might as well be ready to keep eating nothing but sandwiches instead of meals. I myself enjoy a good steak, some prime rib and sushi every now and then. Sandwiches are for lunch when you are plowing and don't want to stop making good/fair money.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

to put in perspective, i pay atvs 65 an hour.


----------

